
WebAuthn (Web Authentication) Is a Web Standard by the W3C - ardian_b
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebAuthn
======
gcb0
no. it's not. it's by Google. then joined by Duo. then rushed to get a w3c
stamp in the last second with almost no time for review or comments.

